
Ask HN: What is your 2020 vision? - badrabbit
HN,<p>Since so many of you on this site work on some of the most interesting innovations in ssoftware and technology, I was curious to know what you all have to look forward to in the coming year and decade?<p>I  curious what your thoughts are regarding  things you are working on as well as developments in technology as a whole.<p>I personally can&#x27;t wait until I get my own librem5 or pinephone and start customizing it. I think we will a &quot;crypto wars II&quot; as well (like the 90s) , I am so curious how technology will adopt to that. I believe Galileo will come into full effect in 2020 as well, I look forward to see how different or better it would be compared to the older GPS.
======
stephen82
My 2020 vision has nothing to do with technology, but more on a personal goal:
to become a better version of my current self.

I have lots of things I want to improve and those things will eventually
influence the way I think about problem solving and becoming a better engineer
/ developer.

I know when I do those changes, the rest will follow.

------
tmaly
I am looking forward to developing great courses for kids. It is a learning
experience, but with the technology and platforms, the potential for online
learning keeps getting better and better. Happy New Year

